# Do you live in a Big city, small city, suburb or rural area?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Suburbs during the summer and big city for the rest of the year.


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

The rural area may look "beautiful" but I bet the people there lead the most boring lives imaginable. I don't even see phone-poles in that picture.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Suburbs


----------



## therealbleach (Jan 11, 2013)

Injustice said:


> The rural area may look "beautiful" but I bet the people there lead the most boring lives imaginable. I don't even see phone-poles in that picture.


"I bet" = I don't actually have a clue and am just pulling broad stereotypes out of my ***

anyway I live in the suburban sprawl of a big city


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

therealbleach said:


> "I bet" = I don't actually have a clue and am just pulling broad stereotypes out of my ***
> 
> anyway I live in the suburban sprawl of a big city


Why you being mean to me? I've been to rural areas. It's depressing. There's nothing going on. The people look ready to die.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Injustice said:


> Why you being mean to me? I've been to rural areas. It's depressing. There's nothing going on. The people look ready to die.


Boulder, CO is only 100k people but it's not boring at all.:










It seems more important the type of people that live there. (It's a college town) and the activities nearby.

I think the best situation is to live in a smaller city that's close to a larger one.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

Suburb outside of San Francisco.


----------



## therealbleach (Jan 11, 2013)

Injustice said:


> Why you being mean to me? I've been to rural areas. It's depressing. There's nothing going on. The people look ready to die.


 you just confirmed my suspicions, broad stereotypes and ignorance. My grandfather is from a small town in southern Appalachia and there are a thousand things going on there if you are willing to leave your house, so much so that tourists visit there from all over the south. Your comments are particularly funny since most urban/suburban people spend infinitely more time on the computer / tv/ video game console than soaking up all the culture. Of the hundreds of people I known from NYC, maybe 5-10 have EVER been to the Met Opera. But they all supposedly love the "culture" (they mean ****ty dance music clubs).


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

A medium-sized city - my state's capital.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

500,000+ here...

'The Suburbs' seems like a broad term. I'm in a (mostly) residential area, but it's very much (and technically is) a part of the city. So, I guess it could go either way.

I mostly appreciate the 'big city'... Sometimes, I think about moving to a small town, but it seems like it might induce even more loneliness than I already deal with (plus moving away from family isn't an option I'd consider at this time).


----------



## The Radiant Hero (Jul 20, 2014)

Surprised I'm the only person who voted rural.


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

Born and raised in a rural village in the forest that is, upstate New York. I think anyway, the village population (as of the 2010 census) is 320. That's pretty rural if I say so.

EDIT:
What's with all the hate on rural areas? I love my hometown.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Currently in the suburbs, but will be moving to a large city in 2 weeks.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

Live in a small town of 20-25 thousand people but I'm moving on up to Tampa next week. Tampa's fricking big compared to my town. I'd prefer to live in a small town or in a rural area but be near a big city however. I like the open space as well as the peace and quiet.


----------



## Eastcheap (Oct 31, 2012)

therealbleach said:


> you just confirmed my suspicions, broad stereotypes and ignorance. My grandfather is from a small town in southern Appalachia and there are a thousand things going on there if you are willing to leave your house


Like anything else, there's good and bad. I'm in rural Texas and, I have to say, it's pretty grim. One of the things that struck me when I first moved out here was the sheer number of amputees - it's a magical combination of poverty, apathy, poor diet, substance abuse, heavy equipment, and substandard medical care.

Years of drought haven't helped.

Still, bad as it is, I wouldn't care to go back to Dallas. Urban Texas can be pretty grim too.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I guess rural. It's an unincorporated community.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Small city.


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

I technically live in a suburb, but it's apart of the city proper (which has around 600,000 people). But if a I drive for 5 minutes I'm in the country side, so I picked suburb.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I live in a metro area of over 2 million.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I live in a medium city and I prefer it. I would never live in a big city or heavily populated area, because crowds of people make me sick.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Born and raised in a big city


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Cletis said:


> I live in a metro area of over 2 million.


I thought you live in a shack in the mountains? :con


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I've been watching this poll and I'm surprised there's so fewer people living in smaller cities but more living in rural areas.

I live in an area where most of the cities are around 50k or smaller. I think the only two biggest cities are about 100k and 90k. As much as I miss living in a big city, I wouldn't wish that where I live to be more populated. It would lose its small seaside town charm that its known for in my state.


----------



## Chump Change (Jun 11, 2014)

I live in a suburb about 30 minutes away from Cleveland.


----------



## MariLushi (Jul 13, 2014)

I was born in a medium sized city even small for some it has around 140,400 or so. I love it I mean its my hometown but its full of tourists, I hate tourists. Right now I live in another small sized coastal city now.

Both my hometown and the city I live now are gorgeous tho, but I just dislike the huge amount of tourists, especially during the summer.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I currently live in a town with a population a little over 800. It's tiny. Half the houses look abandoned (but they're not). All we have is a gas station and it seem to be the local hang out spot. Everyone knows each other. 

I both love and hate different aspects of it. I like that it's a very laid back kind of atmosphere and the people are generally warm, welcoming, and sincere. But they're also very conservative and have some very negative views about certain things. Maybe in a different area of the country this kind of place would be ideal. But I would definitely like to be closer to a big city. Everything is such a long drive from here. 

There's definitely a charm to big cities, but the crowds and the fast-paced way of living intimidates and overwhelms me. I really like the idea of living in a smaller city, just not the one I'm currently in.


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

I live in a small city currently. Up until April of this year I lived in a rural area though.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I thought something with less than 500k would be considered a town. Small city would be around 1-3 million. Big city is 5 million plus. I'm talking about metropolitan area though.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_metropolitan_areas_of_the_United_States


----------



## grustag (Jul 15, 2014)

I live in a small town. Quite difficult to classify if it's a small city or a rural area (population is way under 10 000). I voted small city anyway.


----------



## MariLushi (Jul 13, 2014)

komorikun said:


> I thought something with less than 500k would be considered a town. Small city would be around 1-3 million. Big city is 5 million plus. I'm talking about metropolitan area though.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_metropolitan_areas_of_the_United_States


Well that would be in the states, because then, mostly all Spain, actually all Europe would live mostly in towns


----------



## Eastcheap (Oct 31, 2012)

MariLushi said:


> Well that would be in the states, because then, mostly all Spain, actually all Europe would live mostly in towns


Those "metropolitan area" figures are more than a little misleading. For example, the population figures for Dallas are, in fact, for a combined statistical area 24% larger than Belgium but with about 60% of the population.

Even the City of Dallas proper only has a population of about 1.2 million - a little more than Brussels, which covers 1/5th the area.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Only including the city proper is misleading too.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I vote semi-rural I'm 3 miles from a small town and 3 miles from the woods...


----------



## Eastcheap (Oct 31, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Only including the city proper is misleading too.


I'm not trying to mislead, merely point out that comparing sprawling postwar US "metropolitan areas" to cities like London or Paris or New York or even Madrid is like comparing golf courses and basketball courts.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think I like big cities (feel small) or small towns (too much gossip). I like the conveniences of a mid-sized city, but I feel a need to escape into nature to feel inspired.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Medium sized. It's in the high 100,000s.


----------



## thevenacava (Dec 29, 2014)

My family lives in the suburbs, but I go to college in a major city. The school does not interact much with the big city, so I still have no idea what it means to *actually* live in a city.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm in a suburb of a relatively small "medium size" city. The population here is about 100K, and I like it that way.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

A rural area in Northern England.

Like this:

http://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01533/lancashire_1533611c.jpg


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Kinda like a suburban area that is close to a lot of rural areas. I would never live in a crowded city where everyone is nuts to butts with each other, I don't know how anyone can deal with it.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Less than 45 thousand. It's across between rural and teeny, tiny, small city.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

List doesn't work for me population is about 200k but it's a town not a city.

I live about 25 minutes walk away from the town centre, in an incorporated hamlet that's next to a bunch of incorporated villages and then next to a bunch of non incorporated rural areas. Everything is right next to everything else here.

Also part of London commuter belt (but not greater London) when it's not part of the south midlands sub region, or East of England... This is what I mean... Everything is intermingled around here.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I recently moved from a rural area to a town of around 14,000 and I'm ready to go back to the country already. I don't like having other houses so close to mine.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

In a semi-rural area on the outskirts of a medium sized city.


----------



## pa papou (Jan 10, 2015)

Big city.

I get bored very easily. I need action/surprises every once in a while.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

We don't have any cities anywhere near 500k population. Des moines just barely clears 200K and then ~128k and ~61k for the next 2 largest cities. I was surprised that Iowa still has 3mil people.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I live in a weird location where technically I live in a medium size city but technically I also live outside of said city... Yeah. I don't know. It confuses me and my parents as well. :stu


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Big city


----------

